# Stevie - Blind German Shepherd



## awhipl (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey all, new member here on the forums and I was looking for a place to share this video I made for the foster dog that my family has been taking care of the past year. She's an amazing and loving 3-yo german shepherd named Stevie, looking for a forever home. If you know anyone in Southern California who could give her one, pass this video along.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tySrt4KIJlY&hd=1

I'd also love to hear feedback or critiques for the video as I'm a student studying art atm 

I look forward to a forum with people who are as sappy about animals as I am haha.

Thanks,
Adam

http://redd.it/q7cjv


----------

